# Smurg's NC Soil Test



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I think i could have some residual lime pellets in the sample as I went from 5.5 on Soil Savvy in June of 2018 (I now know it's frowned upon for unknown test method) to up to 7.4 in spots in two apps (one dolomitic and one "fast acting" at 10 lbs/M for each). I'll hold off on my remaining lime or doing anything with sulfur and take another sample next spring. Have some 24-0-11 from Lowe's and some 24-2-11 Lesco that I'll use next to up the K. Maybe spoon feed the remaining Milorganite and GreenTRX i have over time. 4 samples were from different sides of the lawn (1 - North slightly sloping, 2 - South slightly sloping, 3 - West flat, 4 - East 30deg slope).

6/6/2018 Soil Savvy averaged from all sides


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the 5.5 pH from soil savvy was inaccurate. With only a total of 20lb/ksqft, it will increase the pH but not to 7.4. Yes, let's give it a year for things to settle. I recommend using a different lab too. This one doesn't report calcium.

You don't need more phosphorus. It is pretty high.

You will need more potassium than the one in the lesco you have. I recommend SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft/monthly whenever the grass is growing.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think the 5.5 pH from soil savvy was inaccurate. With only a total of 20lb/ksqft, it will increase the pH but not to 7.4. Yes, let's give it a year for things to settle. I recommend using a different lab too. This one doesn't report calcium.
> 
> You don't need more phosphorus. It is pretty high.
> 
> You will need more potassium than the one in the lesco you have. I recommend SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft/monthly whenever the grass is growing.


Agreed. I did the state testing this year as it was free, but will look at Waypoint or Logan Labs next spring.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

What's your soil texture? I have clay/clay loam and very low P index and CEC. Surprised yours is so high. What have you been applying for fertilizer and amendments?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> What's your soil texture? I have clay/clay loam and very low P index and CEC. Surprised yours is so high. What have you been applying for fertilizer and amendments?


Top inch from the sod is a nice loam with some sand. The base it is laid on is a sandy clay. Since the base is quite rocky it was tough to even pull 4 inch samples at times. I laid almost exclusively Milorganite last season which is why my P is high and my K is low. Been putting down a kelp/humic product for 6 months (Hyphalink Nourish).


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

smurg said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > What's your soil texture? I have clay/clay loam and very low P index and CEC. Surprised yours is so high. What have you been applying for fertilizer and amendments?
> ...


Ah, that makes sense. I'm using biosolids to improve my P level and humus percentage this year too. If you want to quick correct the K, you could try some Multi-K. It's water soluble 0-0-48 K and comes in 50 lbs - kind of pricey at $45/bag but one bag delivers a lot potassium - that's what I'm doing anyway.


----------

